# All in a days work...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Aside from buying survival food or canning does anybody do any real baking or meat curing because in both you can saved some real money with very little investment or time, take for instance this roll of bread, is 4 cups of white whole wheat flour and 1 tbsp yeast, water,salt and honey the local specialty bakery sells something like this for $6 and the Serrano sweet dry ham is $18 a pound if you can find it, I got the leg for $1.89 and made some sausages and this small ham, time did most of the work. Food preservation is a passion for me I really enjoy it passing it along to my kids right now my youngest is into baking school and made her first bread, holiday challah bread, is delicious. But really is not only healthier but cheaper and getting the kids involved is a God send because they learn something that is part of our history and can be useful at times.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I do quite a bit of venison jerky, but it does have a limited life, because it generally gets eaten pretty quickly.

My next project is to try pemmican. I keep hoping that it's going to be something really good to eat, but the realist in me say's that it's just a indian MRE. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised. 

I've done hardtack, and while it's edible, it's not my first choice in bread, but if it's got to keep a while, it's alright. It is pretty good if you dip it in a soup made out of jerky though...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't gotten into meat curing yet, but I will eventually build a smokehouse. I need to look into making biltong, which is sort of like jerky but supposedly keeps a lot better.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I been known ta cure a ham er two, make bacon, sausage an other smoked an cured meats. I do a bit a bakin, usually in a dutch oven er on a stick.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to bake my own bread, rolls, cookies etc but it became too expensive and time consuming so I mostly gave it up. I understand, a couple cups of flour doesn't cost much but when you factor in a gym membership, doctors visits, and diet pills it adds up.  Seriously though, the wife and I do eat way more bread if we make it.

Smoked salmon, and corned moose or caribou are some of my favorites. The hardest part of making sauerkraut is waiting for it to be ready. I am given enough jams and jellies that I don't bother anymore. I've toyed with cheese a little but only the soft stuff like ricotta. I love my wife's pickles, I'll have to get her to make them again this year.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Balls004 said:


> I do quite a bit of venison jerky, but it does have a limited life, because it generally gets eaten pretty quickly.
> 
> My next project is to try pemmican. I keep hoping that it's going to be something really good to eat, but the realist in me say's that it's just a indian MRE. I hope I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I've done hardtack, and while it's edible, it's not my first choice in bread, but if it's got to keep a while, it's alright. It is pretty good if you dip it in a soup made out of jerky though...


I tried my hand at pemmican, made it out of a beef brisket something really good to eat no, keep you alive maybe, hope I never have to find out, gonna try it again using venison.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

I can and dehydrate a lot of stuff but you have to check to see if it is really economical to do so. For example I bought strawberries for 50 cents/lb and dehydrated them, I dehydrated 8# of berries and got 6 ounces of dehydrated berries, it would be cheaper to buy. 
I used to make bread but I can get bread for 50 cents to $1.00 a loaf at the discount store, cheaper then making it.
BUT, I bought pork loin for $1.89/lb and made Canadian bacon, way cheaper and better then store bought.


----------

